

Reducing Risk for Misdiagnosis of Gifted Children - molbioguy
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/creative-synthesis/201201/many-ages-once

======
molbioguy
_"Giftedness is 'asynchronous development' in which advanced cognitive
abilities and heightened intensity combine to create inner experiences and
awareness that are qualitatively different from the norm. This asynchrony
increases with higher intellectual capacity. The uniqueness of the gifted
renders them particularly vulnerable and requires modifications in parenting,
teaching, and counseling in order for them to develop optimally."_

Our education system, especially No Child Left Behind, is likely to squash a
lot of gifted talent because it demands conformity.

I wonder how giftedness presents itself in adults? What are traits we'd see in
(clinically) gifted adults that become developers? And do we need to treat
these individuals differently to allow them to achieve to their potential?
Sorry, more questions than answers.

